# Sensores de estacionamiento electromagneticos



## seaarg (Ago 17, 2009)

Foreros:

Estoy diseñando un modulo para ayuda de estacionamiento. Lo hice mediante ultrasonido y funciono medianamente bien.

Ahora viendo modelos de esto en internet, veo que hay una empresa que comercializa lo mismo, pero en vez de funcionar con ultrasonido lo que hacen, segun su descripcion, es montar una especie de "antena" en el paragolpes trasero y el modulo genera un campo electromagnetico que aparentemente es alterado por los objetos detras del auto.

Segun ellos, esto les genera una variacion de voltaje que puede ser medida. La "antena" son 2 cables paralelos aparentemente.

Queria preguntar si alguien tiene idea tecnica del principio de funcionamiento de este sistema (en mi caso, de radio y electromagnetismo no conozco) y mas o menos como podria implementarse algo asi. (bueno, la medicion de un voltaje variable se puede hacer sin problemas con un PIC). 

Especificamente si es posible que objetos alteren el campo magnetico, que tan potente deberia ser (segun ellos, el equipo consume 50 ma) y si es factible de medir dicha alteracion y como.

Referencia en ingles: http://www.parkingdynamics.co.uk/Electromagnetic-Parking-Sensor-Buyers-Guide

Saludos a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 17, 2009)

En teoria el principio es muy valido, sabiendo que un automovil es basicamente una masa metalica rodante, entonces es logico suponer que alterara cualquier campo magnetico presente y esa variacion se puede medir.....

Aun asi creo que ultrasonido debe ser una mejor opcion


----------



## seaarg (Ago 17, 2009)

Para darnos un poco mas de idea, aqui hay un video de instalacion. Se muestra la antena.

YouTube - Electromagnetic  parking sensor EPS


----------



## seaarg (Ago 17, 2009)

Chico3001

El ultrasonido, en mi experiencia funciona bastante bien pero tiene serios defectos. No "ve" por ejemplo, un poste.

Segun veo en los electromagneticos (aunque obvio, te lo quieren vender...) detecta cualquier cosa a diferentes alturas. Tambien detecta personas y objetos no metalicos como un arbol por lo tanto el principio de funcionamiento no debe ser que el otro auto es metalico sino algo mas que estamos desconociendo.

Vaya, la verdad que me encantaria conocer mas de esto, es un topico muy jugoso para aprender mas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 17, 2009)

Oye... se ve muy interesante.... ya tambien me dieron ganas de investigar como funciona ....


----------



## seaarg (Ago 18, 2009)

Personalmente me intereso a tal punto de abandonar temporariamente el ultrasonido.

¿Habra alguien que sepa de radio para orientarnos?


----------

